# Windmill Lakes



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Has any heard of this lake?? Its by Almeda genoa and 45 south. There are some apartments called the breakers that im going to be moving to. It has a nice lake view and everything. Was wondering if anyone has ever fished there?????


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

never fished there myself but have seen pics of 5+ lb bass pulled out of there off a plastic worm


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

25 years ago I fished there often. Lots of bass in the lakes. They are old sand pits and very deep.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah i fish at a pond down the street from my house and some old black guys out there say that place is full of HUGE crappies lucky you. Wanna take me fishing some time over there?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I have fished the pond on the south side of Beltway 8 from a kayak and did OK. No really large fish which was surprising considering how FISHY that place looks. Considering it's proximity to a superfund site would make me think twice about eating any fish out of there though. The pond on the northside of BW8 looks even better!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

I heard alot of people use bread for bait since all the fish are used to all the bread that is thrown to ducks.They even catch bass on it


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I caught this one 22 years ago, he should still be in there:smile:

Right after what ever Tropical storm we had in a drainage pipe on the NE corner.

I lived in the cove but now the name has changed.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I wonder if they're ever going to open the gates for the ramps.... I fished there about 3 weeks ago and caught a few. The key was finding the emerging grass/hydrilla. If you catch it just right on the lake with the island, the bass stack up onderneath the trees. I've had 30+ fish mornings out there. Watch your back though. I had my truck stolen out of the park parking lot about a year ago. Luckily, it was a very stupid crackhead and I ended up getting it back. Kinda a shady neighborhood down there...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I learned how to fresh waterfish on those lakes in the early 70's. The one that had the fish was the one with the island in the middle and was gaurded by a guy living in a trailer next to the dead end road which is now Clearwood/Blackhawk. Back then where Windmill was built was a giant dump sight. Amazing how and can be recovered and used. By the way it was rumored a kid swam to the island with a pole and caught a 9 lb. bass but since it was trespassing he couldn't publicize it. For the 70's that was monster.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I live and work close to there. When I am board I grab a six pack and some plastic worms and do alright.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> I wonder if they're ever going to open the gates for the ramps.... I fished there about 3 weeks ago and caught a few. The key was finding the emerging grass/hydrilla. If you catch it just right on the lake with the island, the bass stack up onderneath the trees. I've had 30+ fish mornings out there. Watch your back though. I had my truck stolen out of the park parking lot about a year ago. Luckily, it was a very stupid crackhead and I ended up getting it back. Kinda a shady neighborhood down there...


there are two lakes there with islands, is this the lake on the northwests part or the lake south east side by the park? i fish the tiny lake furthest east and there are plenty of bass there, but i want to know whats going on in the bigger lakes so that I can take my jon boat out there every now and then.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Make sure you have a trolling motor because gas powered engines are not allowed.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im going out there tomorrow so ill post my report tomorrow night


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

christopher_mendoza2005 said:


> there are two lakes there with islands, is this the lake on the northwests part or the lake south east side by the park? i fish the tiny lake furthest east and there are plenty of bass there, but i want to know whats going on in the bigger lakes so that I can take my jon boat out there every now and then.


Yeah, all 3 ponds have islands. In my experience the Southeast pond seems to have cleaner water, more grass, and bigger fish. The northwest pond has kinda brackish water (i've seen mullet) and more overhanging trees. For numbers of bass, the northwest pond has been best for me. 
I float tubed the little pond once when it was really choked up with grass and caught several on topwater frogs. It's tough to get a jonboat in either pond right now b/c the gates are closed to the ramps and they bulldozed the road down to the NW pond. My boat is 12', so with a little grunt work, I just carry it down to launch.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Never heard of that place, it's not too far from me though. Let me know how it goes, I want to take my son and teach him how to catch some bass.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, all i use is a trolling motor. i find its best for those small ponds and what not. anyways, appreciate the info guys. i will try it out either the end of this week or beginning of next. wifes getting me a new trolling moter to try out so i figures those would be good places to try.


----------

